# Womit macht ihr Euer Gold?



## Student26 (11. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei den Beruf zu skillen und wollte euch mal fragen, womit ihr euer gold macht? also mit welcher glyhpe oder ähnlichem?
im moment kommt es mir so vor, das man die glyphen nicht wirklich teuer verkaufen kann, aber ich bin auch gerade erst bei skill 225.
kann man denn im endgame damit gold machen und lohnt sich der beruf überhaupt?


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (11. Januar 2009)

also wenn du die richtigen glyphen beherrschst, kannst schon für manche 100 gold rausholen (bei uns aufm server)


----------



## Kartengnom (12. Januar 2009)

100 Gold, dann sollte ich mal zu euch wechseln, habe inzwischen 98% der gesamten glyphen erlernt.. und selbst die "neusten" gibt es für unter 20 g auf Lordaeron.


----------



## WeRkO (12. Januar 2009)

Naja, kann mit meinem 17er Krieger schon ein paar glyphen, aber Glyphe Verjüngung und Pinguin gehen für ca 5g weg und das immer. Is ganz toll, hab so auf Level 17 schon 50g zusammen, und das ohne Main auf dem Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frankyb (12. Januar 2009)

Viel Gold machst du mit Sammelberufe.
Nimm Bergbau und Kräutersammler.
Zwar kannst du in der MiniMap im orginal nur einen Beruf anzeigen lassen,aber wenn du das Addon Gatherer benust, auch beide gleichzeitig wo was seien könnte.
Mit den Fertigkeitberufen machst du am Anfang so gut wie kein Gewinn.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. Januar 2009)

mit handeln mach ich mein gold. glyphen gibts keine seltenen mehr


----------



## Edding8045 (12. Januar 2009)

keine ahnung warum das so ist aber ich mach pro tag ca 500g durch glyphen 

ka wer die kauft aber es ist mir egal solange ich sie loswerde 

die preise für die einzelnen glyphen schwanken auch recht stark zwischen 5g-60g ist alles dabei


----------



## Æxodus (12. Januar 2009)

Naja ich werd nur selten Glyphen los!!!

Wenn dann aber auch nur für durchschnittlich 10g. Meine Kohle verdien ich mit Dunkemondkartenforschung-Nordend hab damit schon locker 5000-6000g verdient.


Mfg Æxo


----------



## Zofrok (12. Januar 2009)

Also die Dunkelmond-Karten des Adligen Sets gehen bei uns sehr gut weg. Ich hab nur übers Auktionshaus geskillt und bin trotzdem
gut rausgekommen dabei. Die Adligen Karten bringen bei uns locker bis zu 1000g.
Die Glyphen sind allgemein recht billig, aber so mit 20g pro Stück ist man dabei. Mit Verzauberkunst als Zweitberuf lebt es sich ganz
gut.

"Erhebliche Zaubermacht" als Rolle 80-100g
"Erhebliche Werte" als Rolle 70-90g

- Server "Zirkel des Cenarius"


----------



## blaaaaah (22. Januar 2009)

ich bin juwe und inschriftenkundiger und mit dem zweiteren mache ich deutlich mehr gold, die mats die man zur herstellung einer glyphe brauch sind ein witz. alleine gestern habe ich sicher 10 mal die selbe glyphe für erst 60, später für 90g das stück verkauft, und weil wie gesagt die mats nichts kosten ist das fast alles 100% gewinn, 
dagegen wenn ich einen gem verkaufe muss ich erst lange saronit farmen und glück haben beim sondieren das ich was anständiges rausbekomme, und wenn ich nichts rausbekomme hätte ich 20barren auch für 65g verkaufen können...
glyphen sind oft sehr billig aber trotzdem in geringer zahl im ah, alle für 6g ausm ah aufkaufen und die aufgekauften oder eigene für 60g reinstellen, jemand der sie braucht wird nicht lange zögern, denn die meisten kennen den echten wert einer glyphe nicht.

am besten verkaufen sich derzeit bei mir
glyphe lava   schmai
glyphe totenerweckung  dk
glyphe runenstoß   dk
glyphe rasche heilung  druid
glyphe totstellen  hunter
glyphe feuersbrunst  hexer 
glyphe teufelswache  hexer

das sind so die gängigen von denen ich immer welche im ah habe, und keine für weniger als 60gold, für weniger stelle ich erst keine rein.
und klar, der preis orientiert sich auch mit an der anzahl der anderen schriftler die auf einem realm spielen und ihre glyphen reinstellen, allerdings kann ich nur den erfahrungswert wiedergeben den ich auf meinem realm gemacht habe.


----------



## Nutrius (27. Januar 2009)

Mit geringen Glyphen wie z.B. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ich eigentlich bisher noch am meisten Gold verdient.
Was sich sonst noch gut verkaufen lässt sind verschiedene Todesritterglyphen, zumindest war das mein Eindruck.
Preislich fängt das im AH bei 3g an und geht bis 150g je nach Glyphe... Zur Zeit wird auch wieder der Handelschannel von diversen Spielern zugespammt, wobei sie lautstark und über mehrere Zeilen hinweg ihre Glyphen zum Pauschalpreis von 15g anbieten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Januar 2009)

Inschriftenkunde ist kein Beruf mit dem man gut Gold machen kann. Über 100G bekommt man vielleicht nur dann, wenn man eine Glyphe mal gerade zufällig als einziger anbietet und das jemand kauft der sowieso zuviel Gold hat. Im Normalfall sind keine der bisherigen verfügbaren Glyphen soviel wert. Dann lieber irgendeinen Sammelberuf weil die bei weitem mehr bringen.


----------



## little Vulkan (5. Februar 2009)

Ich finde das es im Moment mit keinen anderen Berufen möglich ist, soviel Gold zu machen, wie mit der Kombi. KK und Schriftgel..

Ich farme mir die Rohstoffe und stelle die Kartensets her, habe auf die Art und Weise in ca. 15 Stunden farmzeit 10 K gold verdient.


----------



## marcloker (5. Februar 2009)

little schrieb:


> Ich finde das es im Moment mit keinen anderen Berufen möglich ist, soviel Gold zu machen, wie mit der Kombi. KK und Schriftgel..
> 
> Ich farme mir die Rohstoffe und stelle die Kartensets her, habe auf die Art und Weise in ca. 15 Stunden farmzeit 10 K gold verdient.




man muss aber dabei sagen es auch immer davon abhängt welche karten man bekommt. wenn man ein ass bekommt kann man das mal eben für 3,5k verkaufen. andere bringen nur 150g...


----------



## little Vulkan (6. Februar 2009)

Klar ein wenig Glück ist auch dabei, aber man muß halt Masse farmen gehen und dann kann man schnell viele Karten herstellen. Habe Gestern ein Adligenset fertig bekommen und innerhalb kürzester Zeit für 10 K verkauft. Selbst wenn ich mir die Karten aus dem AH gehollt hätte, hätte ich aus diesem Verkauf auch ein dickes ++ gemacht.


----------



## Dubstep (25. Februar 2009)

Ich verkaufe die Karten für Kartensets, einzeln! Bei uns am Server bekommst für eine Adligen Karte zw. 1000 und 1800g :-) Das schon fein! 

Glyphen im AH generall nicht! Außer es kommen wieder neue, mit 3.1 Patch!!! Diese werden dann reingestellt, da da sicher wieder einiges verdienen kannst. Aber sonst nur wenn wer im Handelchat fragt wird der Beruf gewhispert und die meisten geben dann zw. 10 - 15g Bearbeitungsgebühr!

lg Alex


----------



## Feudal (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo


----------



## Æxodus (2. März 2009)

Jo also der Schriftgelehrter ist mal der geilste Beruf was das Goldfarmen angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich steh mom. bei 15k Gold und das alles durch Dunkelmondkarten. Als ich mein erstes Adligenkartenset zusammen hate, hate ich ungefähr 4k Gold, halt durch Quests und farmen erwirtschaftet. Dieses hab ich dann für 11,5k Gold verkauft. Dann hab ich 4k Gold in Kräuter ausm Ah (Eisdorn und Lichblüte) investiert + selbst Kräuterfarmen und dann wieder neue Karten hergestellt. Dabei habe ich ung. 3 mal das Ass der Adligen bekommen und jeweils für durchschnittlich +-2k Gold Verkauft. Die unkosten von 4k Gold hab ich jetzt wieder drinne und mir fehlen nur 2 Karten um das Adligenkartenset wieder vollzuhaben. Dieses wird dann für bissl billiger vertickt so für 10,5k. Haben sich sogar schon Ineressenten angemeldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Hier tritt das Minimalprinzip in kraft: Nach dem ein bestimmtes vorgegebenes Ziel unter Einsatz geringstmöglicher Mittel erreicht werden soll.

Mfg Æxo


----------



## fre_k (12. März 2009)

Da ich mit den Karten bisher nur wenig Glück hatte hab ich mir mal alles durchgelesen was ich so an glyphen kann.
Ich mach keine unmängen an Gold, aber es passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Mit den paar Kräutern die ich während den Daylis bekomme mach ich folgende Glyphen:
Sorglose Widergeburt (Druide)
Levitieren (Priester)
Langsamer Fall (Magier)
Totenerweckung (DK)
Erneuertes Leben (glaube so heisst die...) (Schami)
bei all diesen Glyphen geht es darum das man für einen bestimmten cast keine mats mehr gebraucht.
die Glyphen kommen alle für 15-35G ins AH. so mach ich ca 100-200G täglich. sozusagen durch nichtstun (halt die daylis die ich eh mache wegen ruf usw.)
Das sortiment lässt sich abe rauch durch aufmerksames AH lesen erweitern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. kuck einfach welche glyphen gefragt sind oder frag ma die leute direkt welche sie für ihre klasse am besten finden.
spontan kann ich dir da gerade blitzheilung (healprisi) oder Lava für nen schami empfehlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wen du dan noch 5-10min länger übers sholaziabecken fliegst machst auch 300-400g täglich.


----------



## Smallaboo (16. März 2009)

Ich habe mit den Glyphen nur geskillt. Die wandern immer wieder mit appraiser rein und machen jeden Tag (nur meine Restbestände, ich bau keine neuen) so 10-20g oder so. 

Gold geht, wie oben treffend beschrieben, nur mit den Kartensets. Und das richtig fett.


----------



## Slebbeog (1. Juli 2009)

hi, 
da server grade down sind kann ich nicht selbst gucken aber ab welchem skill kann man die dunkelmondkarten-nordend erlernen? 400? wäre nett wenn mir das wer sagen könnte
 mfg slebbeog


----------



## Spichty (2. Juli 2009)

Es stimmt schon dass die meisten Glyphen nicht mehr so viel wert sind wie damals zum Patch aber man kann trotzdem immer noch gut daran verdienen wenn man ne größere Masse an Glyphen verkauft und sich vorhin mal anguckt welche im Moment gefragt sind.

Ich z.B stell über den ganzen Tag immer wieder neue Glyphen rein und mach damit eigentlich recht viel G, es kommt halt wie schon gesagt auf die Masse an, denn das herstellen und reinstellen kostet ja nen Witz.


----------



## Sin (2. Juli 2009)

Blackjack und Nutten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (2. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Blackjack und Nutten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh Yeah! Shit Just Got Real!

Ich im moment mit Quest machen die noch über sind und dayles, denk später werd ich es wohl mit erze farmen oder irgendwas anderen machen, eventuell brauch ich auch dann net mehr so viel gold.

Naja und im moment verkauf ich natürlich auch die erze die ich so in der welt finde, ist zwar nicht die welt aber für nebenher das zeug zu sammeln lohnt es sich drotzdem


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (2. Juli 2009)

Ich mach mein gold mit den 600-700 glyphen die ich täglich im AH habe. Da ist dann auch an glyphenpreisen alles dabei von 2g - 60g pro glyphe. Wenn man dann allerdings nen paar tage nicht das Gold rausholt, sondern nur die abgelaufenen glyphen wieder reinstellt kann das leeren schon mal bis zu 7 std. ( natürlich auf 2 Tage aufgeteilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) dauern. Ok, danach hat man dann aber auch wieder seine 4-5k in der Tasche


----------



## fre_k (7. Juli 2009)

Zu Geldnotzeiten hab ich immer meine paar Glyphen gemacht.
Sorglose Widergeburt, Totenerweckung, Levitieren und Ähnliche halt.
Aber hauptsächlich mach ich mein Gold nicht mit Glyphen sonden mit Daylis. Täglich kurz Argentumdaylis sowie Koch und Angeldayli. Fals man nich selbst Argentumpets oder Moutns sammelt gibt das noch viel mehr Gold, da man alle 8 Tage wider ein Minipet für 800g (günstig) verkaufen kann.
Das gibt dan alleine mit den 4 Späteren Daylis so 200g pro Tag, wobei die daylis evtl so 20min dauern.. +koch +angel dayli evtl 30-35min. Mit ein bischen übung und der passenden Route erhält man sicher so 500g/stunde. evtl mehr. Mal abgesehen von den Kochpreisen, Ruf, Abzeichen, evtl nem Epischen Stein usw usw.


----------

